
Docker Cloud Ends Cluster Management Services - adverbly
https://docs.docker.com/docker-cloud/migration/
======
joshontheweb
I'm disappointed that the timeframe is so short but I can't say that I am
surprised. The writing has been on the wall for awhile now and I was already
looking for alternatives.

The 'Standard' product was shut off abruptly and they tried to shove everyone
onto their half-baked swarm mode platform. When users who were happy with the
Standard platform (and confused by swarm) fought back, they re-enabled
'Standard' mode as opt-in. Unfortunately all development halted at that point
and it has been more or less abandoned for over a year. They stopped providing
updates on their managed nodes and stranded all of their users on outdated
buggy versions with no way to update.

Also, there was quite literally 0 customer support for even for paying users
unless you had contracts with them in the thousands per month.

Its unfortunate. As far as I was concerned, Docker Cloud (Standard, not Swarm)
was very close to what I needed. As far as I can tell they got so caught up in
battle for orchestration supremacy with Kubernetes that the left a good
portion of their user base in the dust.

Perhaps this is a well calculated decision for them as a company, but from an
end-users perspective, it feels like they lost their way and abandoned their
users.

Anyone have suggestions for good hosted alternatives?

I'm looking for a service that offers:

1\. Hosted node management with nice simple UI

2\. A dashboard with visual health monitoring for nodes and containers

3\. Configurable alerts via email/slack/sms

4\. Github / auto-build / CI integration

I'm currently investigating [https://nanobox.io](https://nanobox.io) but am
interested in any other suggestions.

EDIT: Formatting

